
Cloudflare Argo was down - rkwasny
https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/
======
jlgaddis
Reminds me of an old tweet by @DEVOPS_BORAT [0]:

> _To make error is human. To propagate error to all server in automatic way
> is #devops._

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/devops_borat/status/41587168870797312](https://twitter.com/devops_borat/status/41587168870797312)

------
rkwasny
Unfortunately this is a problem with adding another layer, now not only
provider has to be up, bgp etc but also cloudflare.

------
judge2020
> Cloudflare is investigating issues with Argo Tunnel connections in our Los
> Angeles data center. New tunnel registration attempts are impacted globally,
> as well.

Doesn't disrupt existing non-LAX connections at least.

~~~
ethbro
Resolved - This incident has been resolved. Jan 8, 22:59 UTC

Monitoring - New tunnel connections should now succeed. Cloudflare is
monitoring the issue. Jan 8, 22:13 UTC

Update - Cloudflare is investigating issues with Argo Tunnel connections in
our Los Angeles data center. New tunnel registration attempts are impacted
globally, as well. Jan 8, 21:12 UTC

Investigating - Cloudflare is investigating issues with Argo Tunnel
connections in our Los Angeles data center. Existing connections and new
connections may be impacted.

We are working to mitigate this problem. More updates to follow shortly. Jan
8, 20:34 UTC

~~~
ethbro
Hats off to the NOC team.

------
masonhensley
For those not familiar with Argo - [https://www.cloudflare.com/products/argo-
smart-routing/](https://www.cloudflare.com/products/argo-smart-routing/)

~~~
jgrahamc
It's not that. It's the Argo Tunnel connector
[https://www.cloudflare.com/products/argo-
tunnel/](https://www.cloudflare.com/products/argo-tunnel/)

Also, it wasn't down globally but new connections were failing. Existing ones
were fine.

------
SkyLinx
I enabled Argo today on a site and I don't see any difference in latency...

------
ioquatix
So, is it routing around the damage?

~~~
dsl
You mean CloudFlare?

